# Directv and Sleuth Channel



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

Have anybody heard anything when Directv be adding the Sleuth channel lately since Directv and NBC Signed agreement back in January to carry it.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

That press release in January just said "coming this spring." So hopefully in the next month or so...


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm hoping it's soon! That looks like a very good channel.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

http://sleuthchannel.com/About/

Since they're going to add it, why didn't they add it when it launched on January 1st?


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

IndyMichael said:


> http://sleuthchannel.com/About/
> 
> Since they're going to add it, why didn't they add it when it launched on January 1st?


They could be waiting to add it untill the "fiscal year" ends with the other NBC-contracted channels, that way, all of that content has one experation date, one renewal date, and can be lumped into one contract, and one check.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Plus, the deal to carry Sleuth wasn't made until about two weeks after the launch anyway.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

What type of programing does this channel provide?


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

gomezma1 said:


> What type of programing does this channel provide?


They have the A-team, Knight Rider,Simon Simon,Mimi Vice,

more info at http://sleuthchannel.com/index.shtml


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

So whether D* will carry the Sleuth channel remains a mystery. Sorry, just couldn't resist it.!devil12: !devil12:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

LMckin said:


> They have the A-team, Knight Rider,Simon Simon,Mimi Vice,
> 
> more info at http://sleuthchannel.com/index.shtml


I'm holdin' my breath for those. 

I already see more than I want of Michael and Kitt on UHD. Can't we just let some shows die as they should?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm holdin' my breath for those.
> 
> I already see more than I want of Michael and Kitt on UHD. Can't we just let some shows die as they should?


Bring back the six million dollar man........ :lol:


----------



## army1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm holdin' my breath for those.
> 
> I already see more than I want of Michael and Kitt on UHD. Can't we just let some shows die as they should?


not everyone has HD


----------



## Directvisforme (Dec 15, 2005)

army1 said:


> not everyone has HD


I second that!I dont have HD yet and probally wont for five years to come.I will be VERY glad to receive sleuth.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Directvisforme said:


> I second that!I dont have HD yet and probally wont for five years to come.I will be VERY glad to receive sleuth.





Directvisforme said:


> I third that! I dont have HD yet and probally wont for five to six years to come, or when my 6 years old TV dies. I will be VERY glad to receive sleuth.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

army1 said:


> not everyone has HD


Curious: you can take pre-HD programing and make it HD? Is that like AAD on the back of Cd's? not truly digital?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Curious: you can take pre-HD programing and make it HD? Is that like AAD on the back of Cd's? not truly digital?


Nope. HD has nothing to do with digital. HD refers to the line resolution of the video. Anything shot on film has more than enough inherent resolution to be broadcast in HD.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LtMunst said:


> Nope. HD has nothing to do with digital. HD refers to the line resolution of the video. Anything shot on film has more than enough inherent resolution to be broadcast in HD.


Oh, ok..... Film has no set resolution until you digitize it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

It's been my experience that every "niche" or specialty channel I have ever looked forward to getting has been a disappointment once I was able to view it.

I don't see this one being any different.

But I am sure someone will like it and good for them. (trying not to be too negative).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sci-Fi has turned out alright....

Took some time... but it has done pretty good.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sci-Fi has turned out alright....


Except for when they cancelled Farscape! :crying:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Give it two years and they will be showing Scooby Doo mystery cartoons. In 1 -2 years more it will become a general interest channel.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

It's getting on the middle of spring already! I just want to know when we're gonna get it so I can know when we can decide whether or not to label it a crappy channel.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I too have been waiting for Sleuth as well. We still have a couple more months left of Spring. Let's see what happens. I would also like to see American Life added to D as well. Max.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

myselfalso said:


> It's getting on the middle of spring already! I just want to know when we're gonna get it so I can know when we can decide whether or not to label it a crappy channel.


Did/Do you like, A Team, Miami Vice, Homicide:LOTS, Simon & Simon, The Equalizer and Night Rider? If so you'll love this channel. That's about Sleuths entire library, they do have movies on the weekends. I like Sleuth TV personally, one of the best new channels to come about in years, just wish Universal would get the rights to other studios and show more then just what they put up.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

TMullenJr said:


> Except for when they cancelled Farscape! :crying:


Has anyone else noticed the extensive actor recylcing that's been happening on the SciFi channel?

Sleuth? Doesn't sound that good. Universal HD is good though, my wife and I enjoy Medical Investigator and they are going to show the 2 seasons of "Dead Like Me" starting shortly.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Did/Do you like, A Team, Miami Vice, Homicide:LOTS, Simon & Simon, The Equalizer and Night Rider? If so you'll love this channel. That's about Sleuths entire library, they do have movies on the weekends. I like Sleuth TV personally, one of the best new channels to come about in years, just wish Universal would get the rights to other studios and show more then just what they put up.


Don't forget la dragnet al bundy as a cop priceless


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

AlbertZeroK said:


> Universal HD is good though, my wife and I enjoy Medical Investigator and they are going to show the 2 seasons of "Dead Like Me" starting shortly.


"Dead Like Me" was a show that shouldn't have been cancelled. I'll be looking forward to seeing those.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Nope. HD has nothing to do with digital. HD refers to the line resolution of the video. Anything shot on film has more than enough inherent resolution to be broadcast in HD.


What do they do for screen size? Do they leave it in 4:3 and add bars on the left and right?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> What do they do for screen size? Do they leave it in 4:3 and add bars on the left and right?


TNT HD does the scretch which REALLY bothers me. I think Universal HD may also do a stretch but they may also do some cropping. Doesn't look as bad as a FAT TNT HD show.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> TNT HD does the scretch which REALLY bothers me. I think Universal HD may also do a stretch but they may also do some cropping. Doesn't look as bad as a FAT TNT HD show.


I've kind of gotten use to the stretching out. The R15 is my main DVR (with the HD as a backup and recording HD) and My 50' panasonic TV gives me 2 or 3 strech options (some better then others). But there are still times where it's noticable (where people look alot fatter) and it losses some clarity too.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

army1 said:


> not everyone has HD


According to an article on http://news.com just 19% of Amercan households have digital/HD sets. With such a low number Congress will either extend the deadline, or subsisize converters.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> According to an article on http://news.com just 19% of Amercan households have digital/HD sets. With such a low number Congress will either extend the deadline, or subsisize converters.


I'm surprised it's 19%. I would have guessed it's less than 10%. Out of all my family/friends only a few of them have HD sets.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> According to an article on http://news.com just 19% of Amercan households have digital/HD sets. With such a low number Congress will either extend the deadline, or subsisize converters.


Which article were you looking at? I saw one about the TV industry and HD but saw no mention of figures. Looks like that link changes articles daily.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sci-Fi has turned out alright....
> 
> Took some time... but it has done pretty good.


Yeah, but it took SEVERAL years to get where it is now.

In the early days it was just re-runs of the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

TMullenJr said:


> Except for when they cancelled Farscape! :crying:


you mean when they they cancelled Crusade!!



john


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

ansky said:


> I'm surprised it's 19%. I would have guessed it's less than 10%. Out of all my family/friends only a few of them have HD sets.


I'm embarrassed to say that I have friends who have HD sets but haven't bothered to get HD content!!! 
unbelievable but true.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> Give it two years and they will be showing Scooby Doo mystery cartoons. In 1 -2 years more it will become a general interest channel.


Yup. Look what happened to TechTV. Paul Allan sold it to Comcast, and the rest is history.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> Give it two years and they will be showing Scooby Doo mystery cartoons. In 1 -2 years more it will become a general interest channel.


You're probably right. I noticed the other night when I was surfing through the guide looking for something to watch that it was playing Law and Order on it. Since when is Law and Order SciFi?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

midnight75 said:


> You're probably right. I noticed the other night when I was surfing through the guide looking for something to watch that it was playing Law and Order on it. Since when is Law and Order SciFi?


Law and Order playing on SCI-FI? That would be news, most likely you misread the guide and were really looking at channel 242, not 244...


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Law and Order playing on SCI-FI? That would be news, most likely you misread the guide and were really looking at channel 242, not 244...


law & order svu is on scifi ,now don't know why maybe because belzer was on x-files i dunno but I think it was a marathon on friday night


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Well son of a gun, there it was Thursday night...

Its funny how if you look at their calendar its the only show that is not hyperlinked....

http://www.scifi.com/schedulebot/index.php3?date=4-MAY-2006&feed_req=


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

NBC owns Sci-Fi.
That's why SVU was on Sci-Fi.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I completely understand that, I think the point was it has absolutely nothing to do with actual science fiction shows.....are they going to start showing The West Wing as well?


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

Perhaps the ones involving the space shuttle incident.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

any idea why the baby channel is being given to us before sleuth? More appeal?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> I completely understand that, I think the point was it has absolutely nothing to do with actual science fiction shows.....are they going to start showing The West Wing as well?


All cable channels lose their focus over time. It is some strane law of the programming universe.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

Geronimo said:


> All cable channels lose their focus over time. It is some strane law of the programming universe.


I think this thread has lost its focus.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I am not particularly interested in Sleuth, but I nearly LMAO when I saw that the Baby First TV (293) is NOT going to a basic package but will cost $10 A MONTH.

It's nice to see DirecTV gouge their customers in order to get new programming instead of just trying to throw a bone to current customers. I'd hate for something like that to happen. LOL. I'm a DirecTV customer and I have always been happier with DirecTV than with Dish, but some of the things DirecTV has been doing and saying lately is ABSOLUTELY pathetic and arguably unfair towards current customers.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

what other non ppv or non sports channels are considered premium and are not in the 500 series? I guess you could say the national locals. 

But i can't see anyone spending 10 a month for this. Can't wait to read next quarters filings!


----------



## BigApe (May 12, 2006)

Back on topic, the Sleuth Channel could have a strong following. Just think of all the Cop/Detective/Mystery shows available. From Holmes to Poirot from Mike Hammer to the Hardee Boys, there is a lot out there.

Checking the current lineup, most everything looks inviting. I could do without the A-Team and Knight Rider, but I’m sure they must be cheap to air. The movies seem to have a made for TV ‘Lifetime’ look. There again, I’m sure the cost for these is low.

I would like to see them resurrect the ‘Mystery Movie’ series one of the networks aired back in the seventies.

I could certainly do with one less shopping channel.

Joe


----------



## army1 (Mar 22, 2006)

i got a dollor that say's dtv doesn't put this channel on untill late summer
if AT ALL.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

army1 said:


> i got a dollor that say's dtv doesn't put this channel on untill late summer
> if AT ALL.


Hopefully there waiting till after sweeps week


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

CCarncross said:


> I completely understand that, I think the point was it has absolutely nothing to do with actual science fiction shows.....are they going to start showing The West Wing as well?


The West Wing is on BRAVO.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

army1 said:


> i got a dollor that say's dtv doesn't put this channel on untill late summer
> if AT ALL.


Your right they just added "the baby channel", I m sure the igloo building channel and the grass mowing channel (pay channels 10 bucks a month)have higher priority


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

I sent them an email about it last night. Here's a response that I received this morning:

Thanks for writing. I'm sorry, but we don't have an update as to when we'll carry Sleuth channel right now. However, we often add programming based on customer requests, and I have forwarded your request to DIRECTV management. 

Thanks again for writing and please stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our service.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Customer Service is always clueless about things like this, if they get an e-mail about a channel that isn't on the lineup right now, they just send that out. After pestering them about it, pointing them to the press release from NBC Universal, and telling them to talk to the powers that be, I finally got them to say that the exact date is still unknown when they'll add it, but there will be an announcement when it happens. They did acknowledge that they will be carrying it though. It's possible that NBC Universal is planning some kind of simultanious promotion with the channel once it launches on D* and E*, similar to what BET Jazz/BETJ did when it launched on D*.


----------

